# [SOLVED] Irql_not_less_or_equal



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

So I bought a new laptop, and it worked fine for 2 weeks. Without installing any new software or hardware, I started getting the BSOD with the error IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 

STOP
0x0000000A 0x0000096C0000007e 0x000000000000001 0xFFFFF80001EBD163

For a while the only game I got it on was Second Life (very memory intensive), but then it occurred during a Half Life 2 mod. Then it started happening more frequently... maybe twice a day. Today I've had 4. The latest happened when I left it in sleep mode, with only a paused iTunes and Safari open. I came back, and it had restarted and gave me the message about not being shut down properly. Is this the hardware slowly failing? This is really annoying....

Stats:

Acer Aspire 8920G:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Series Processor (1995 MHz)
Memory: 4094 MB
OS Version: Microsoft Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (Build 6001)
Graphics Card Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Graphics Card: GeForce 9500M GS/PCI/SSE2 

Seeing as how I've started school where I'm taking most notes on my laptop and running software to do homework, I hope it doesn't degrade further and crash when launching less...

It's definitely based on RAM or something, seeing as how the more memory it takes up, the more often it crashes (with the exception of me walking in 20 minutes ago, and finding that it had restarted itself). :4-dontkno

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi. . .

A bucheck of 0x0000000a = 0xa = the infamous IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.

There is a paramter missing from your STOP code (bugcheck), but not a problem as I can find that easy enough.

Please tell me about your statement re: the memory that the system takes up. I am on a Vista x64 system right now 4/gb DDR2 and am running at 2.76gb/4.0gb - for me a little lean.

If you were referring to the bugcheck... that is not necessarily indicative of a RAM issue.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Well Second Life is known for needing a lot to run a little and you need a pretty good PC to get decent fps. It was happening with only that at first, then it seems like the "limit" that it hits before crashing is lowering, seeing as how it went from just Second Life to Half Life 2, to having Firefox/Safari/iTunes/OneNote, to just being in sleep mode with iTunes and Safari. Though I have both Safari and iTunes running now. It seems random.

When it was just Second Life, it was completely random when it happened. (different objects, different number of objects, etc).

Sorry about the missing value... I grabbed my cell phone to take a picture of it, since it usually instantly restarts and I mustn't of captured it all.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi. . .

The missing parm is not a problem at all - I'll find it in the dumps easily enough. Are you actually hitting the 4gb physical RAM limit? What about the page file - do you have it set to the OS drive only (usually c and is it system managed? Virtual memory should take care of any physical RAM issue - and you should not be hitting the 4gb physical RAM limit.

I'll go get you instructions for the dumps and other itmes that I need, but in the interim, please do this - 

Run the driver verifier as it may provide additional information in future dump files. Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt - 
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:* 

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot


[/b]
```
Back soon...

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi. . .

Please click on the Live SysInternals AutoRuns link below in my sig area. Save it to desktop. 

Download the attached zip file and extract the lone batch file to your desktop. Go to your desktop, right-click on the batch file and select run as administrator. You will see the black "DOS" screen appear and scroll followed by the green status bar. It will take a few minutes to run. It will dump the app and system logs, run AutoRuns, msinfo32 and dxdiag. The output will be in a new folder found within your documents folder named TSF_Vista_Support.

It is imperative that you download AutoRuns 1st - or the job will fail.

Zip the contents of the new folder up and attach to your next post. I'll take a look at them hopefully tomorrow. Send me a PM if I don't respond w/in 24 hrs.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi. One sentence I didn't understand was "What about the page file - do you have it set to the OS drive only (usually c and is it system managed?"

I'm bad with the really deep computer terminology...  Anyway, while I'm not monitoring my RAM, it definitely shouldn't be hitting 4. 

I'll reboot now...just did everything in the first post, then I'll follow the second.


Thanks for the responses!


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Ok so after following the first set of instructions and rebooting, Safari wouldnt load (not responding), and my system seemed abnormally slow. My CPU usage kept ramping up to 100% and hanging there. I downloaded what you said, and ran it. The last thing I remember seeing was the step "CD ROM" when I suddenly BSOD with this:

"
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.
The faulty driver currently on the kernal stack must be replaced with a working version.

*generic bsod errors here*

Technical Information:
*** STOP: 0x000000C4 (0x0000000000000081, 0xFFFFFA80095D6B20, 0x0000000000000018, 
0x0000000000000000)

Collecting data for crash dump...
Initializing disk for crash dump...
Beginning dump of physical memory.
Dumping physical memory to disk: 100
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system admin or technical support group for further assistance
"

edit: that thing definately did something. I rebooted, and cpu is always around $100 and safari can't load... what did that do? :S


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi. . .

The bugcheck 0x000000c4 = 0xc4 and means the driver verifier found a fatal system error lurking in your x64 Vista system.

The driver verifier caught a bad driver red-handed that was attempting to corrupt the Vista kernel - basically the area of protected memory used by Vista. This is a huge violation in Vista as well as x64 systems in particular. The offending driver has some type of hard-coding in it that references a particular memory address - which it is not allowed to do. The result would have been what is called a "lock" - where it wanted some resource for its very own and wanted to keep others out of it.

I need to get that memory dump to find the name of the offending driver.

Boot into SAFEMODE w/Networking and re-run the batch file contained in that zip file. If you already downloaded AutoRuns and the batch file then go into SAFEMODE (NO NETWORKING) and run it. We have to get that driver out of there. 

It sound like it is safari - I am unfamiliar w/this. Go into services and see if you can disable it for now.
START | type services.msc and hit enter - look for it in the listing that appears, double-click on it and disable it.

The batch file will copy all of the dumps and run the other items that I mentioned and place them in the new folder found w/in your documents folder.

I must get that dump, though and the other items to get this figured out.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Since last night my system is running extraordinarily slow, with cpu still at 100%... except when in safe mode. Anyway, here's the zip. It created the dumps in only 2 minutes. While not in safe mode, it took 5 minutes before I even saw the loading bar...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi. . .

Got the reports, thankyou.

The first items that I noticed are the 107 app crashed/app hangs that have occurred in your system since February 2008 - 89 of which are since August 13, 2008 and the final one on August 31 - SAFARI.exe.

The dumps are running. The entries that I found are below. Look in WERCON - 
START | type wercon & hit enter

Also check the Reliability Monitor - part of PERFMON -
START | type perfmon.msc & hit enter

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
[b]
31/08/2008 7:08 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Safari.exe, version 3.525.21.0, time stamp 0x4856f653, faulting module libvlc.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4875a34b, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x000157bb, process id 0x1180, application start time 0x01c90b29be101e7f.
29/08/2008 9:36 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 188197870, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: Maxi_Vista_Demo_Driver
P3: {4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 00000027
P5: maxidemo.sys
P6: 1.0.0.20
P7: 03-06-2008
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Temp\DMIA040.tmp.log.xml
C:\Windows\Temp\LOGA16A.tmp
C:\Windows\inf\oem34.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1e18a2be
29/08/2008 9:36 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 12384700, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MaxiDcom.SYS
P2: 1.0.0.20
P3: MaxiVista demo video driver
P4: MaxiVista demo video driver
P5: MaxiVista
P6: 11
P7: 8
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report11e0f495
29/08/2008 9:36 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 317774303, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MaxiVistaDemo_64.exe
P2: 3.0.0.28
P3: MaxiVista
P4: MaxiVista
P5: ??
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report10093e13\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report10093e13\Tab3C0C.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report10093e13
29/08/2008 8:22 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 265915991, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Safari.exe
P2: 3.525.21.0
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\RDR440A.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

29/08/2008 4:09 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 285023695, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SecondLifeReleaseCandidate.exe
P2: 1.20.14.26579
P3: Second Life
P4: Second Life
P5: Linden Lab
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report089187aa\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report089187aa\Tab79A8.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report089187aa
29/08/2008 4:09 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 285023695, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SecondLifeReleaseCandidate.exe
P2: 1.20.14.26579
P3: Second Life
P4: Second Life
P5: Linden Lab
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report121daf65\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report121daf65\TabA98E.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report121daf65
28/08/2008 8:18 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 285115493, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SecondLifeReleaseCandidate.exe
P2: 1.20.14.26579
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\RDRA111.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

25/08/2008 7:47 PM	Application Error	Faulting application SecondLife.exe, version 1.20.15.26920, time stamp 0x4880da98, faulting module PSDProtect.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47cd6a90, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x10b79e27, process id 0xa64, application start time 0x01c906e1b41ef481.
25/08/2008 5:53 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module DIRAPI.dll, version 11.0.0.465, time stamp 0x489979cb, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00046bbc, process id 0x204, application start time 0x01c90657ffaaff33.
25/08/2008 5:53 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 879030098, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=176&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=879030098
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3105
P3: 486bac70
P4: DIRAPI.dll
P5: 11.0.0.465
P6: 489979cb
P7: c0000005
P8: 00046bbc
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WERB638.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0442cb3e
25/08/2008 1:47 AM	Application Error	Faulting application PLFSetI.exe, version 1.0.1.0, time stamp 0x471d62d0, faulting module PLFSetI.exe, version 1.0.1.0, time stamp 0x471d62d0, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00001afe, process id 0x9b4, application start time 0x01c906547db3a203.
24/08/2008 9:06 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SecondLife.exe, version 1.20.15.26920, time stamp 0x4880da98, faulting module PSDProtect.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47cd6a90, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0ec09e27, process id 0x1280, application start time 0x01c905c6e3214f18.
24/08/2008 8:53 AM	Application Hang	The program SecondLife.exe version 1.20.15.26920 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1430 Start Time: 01c905c6a08b6918 Termination Time: 173
24/08/2008 8:51 AM	Application Hang	The program SecondLife.exe version 1.20.15.26920 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 10c Start Time: 01c905baafb5aab8 Termination Time: 403
24/08/2008 7:26 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SecondLife.exe, version 1.20.15.26920, time stamp 0x4880da98, faulting module PSDProtect.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47cd6a90, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x15ac9e27, process id 0x1094, application start time 0x01c905b966d52978.
24/08/2008 7:16 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SecondLife.exe, version 1.20.15.26920, time stamp 0x4880da98, faulting module PSDProtect.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47cd6a90, exception code 0xc0000096, fault offset 0x14599e2c, process id 0x5b0, application start time 0x01c905b84aee2d28.
24/08/2008 7:08 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SecondLife.exe, version 1.20.15.26920, time stamp 0x4880da98, faulting module PSDProtect.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47cd6a90, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x15539e27, process id 0x11e8, application start time 0x01c905b796e723e8.
24/08/2008 7:03 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SecondLife.exe, version 1.20.15.26920, time stamp 0x4880da98, faulting module PSDProtect.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47cd6a90, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x17cc9e27, process id 0x151c, application start time 0x01c905a689b7a708.
23/08/2008 6:27 PM	Application Hang	The program Bioshock.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: e70 Start Time: 01c9054cde2314f8 Termination Time: 2940
23/08/2008 6:25 PM	Application Error	Faulting application Bioshock.exe, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module Bioshock.exe, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00012476, process id 0xe80, application start time 0x01c9054d306c2538.
23/08/2008 6:17 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 623107669, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: PLFSetI.exe
P2: 1.0.1.0
P3: 471d62d0
P4: PLFSetI.exe
P5: 1.0.1.0
P6: 471d62d0
P7: c0000005
P8: 00001afe
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER3C34.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report10cdc486
23/08/2008 6:16 PM	Application Error	Faulting application PLFSetI.exe, version 1.0.1.0, time stamp 0x471d62d0, faulting module PLFSetI.exe, version 1.0.1.0, time stamp 0x471d62d0, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00001afe, process id 0xf9c, application start time 0x01c9054c60ae8138.
23/08/2008 4:31 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 152729272, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_05AC&PID_1291&REV_0001&MI_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1745b48e
22/08/2008 6:40 AM	Application Error	Faulting application FTR_BY_WLP_08.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x47728e16, faulting module cvcam100.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x45377aae, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00003e5f, process id 0x1b04, application start time 0x01c90421e0699ee0.
22/08/2008 6:40 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 614152979, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: FTR_BY_WLP_08.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: 47728e16
P4: cvcam100.dll
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 45377aae
P7: c0000005
P8: 00003e5f
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER821.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report13412be6
22/08/2008 6:39 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 312321575, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: FTR_BY_WLP_08.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: FTR_BY_WLP_08 MFC Application
P4: FTR_BY_WLP_08 Application
P5: ??
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1b0897f1\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1b0897f1\Tab9259.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1b0897f1
22/08/2008 6:36 AM	Application Error	Faulting application FTR_BY_WLP_08.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x47728e16, faulting module cvcam100.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x45377aae, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00003e5f, process id 0x15ac, application start time 0x01c9042159880c90.
22/08/2008 6:36 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 312321575, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: FTR_BY_WLP_08.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: FTR_BY_WLP_08 MFC Application
P4: FTR_BY_WLP_08 Application
P5: ??
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1e419820\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1e419820\Tab91AC.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1e419820
22/08/2008 6:35 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RoboRealm.exe, version 1.8.18.13, time stamp 0x48a917f3, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x000606cf, process id 0x16e0, application start time 0x01c9041edb48ef90.
22/08/2008 6:18 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RoboRealm.exe, version 1.8.18.13, time stamp 0x48a917f3, faulting module RoboRealm.exe, version 1.8.18.13, time stamp 0x48a917f3, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00156f21, process id 0x1378, application start time 0x01c9041e5dc2b060.
22/08/2008 6:11 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 312268604, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Setup.exe
P2: 1.0.0.4
P3: CmSetup Application
P4: CmSetup Application
P5: ??
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report01a2fdb4\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report01a2fdb4\TabF656.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report01a2fdb4
22/08/2008 3:48 AM	Application Error	Not Available
22/08/2008 3:48 AM	Application Error	Not Available
22/08/2008 3:48 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 312254942, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: VirtualViewpoint.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: VirtualViewpoint
P4: VirtualViewpoint.Properties
P5: ??
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1aa4231c\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1aa4231c\Tab1170.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1aa4231c
18/08/2008 3:31 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SecondLife.exe, version 1.20.15.26920, time stamp 0x4880da98, faulting module PSDProtect.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47cd6a90, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x16049e27, process id 0x17d4, application start time 0x01c900e244bf1b78.
18/08/2008 3:26 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SecondLife.exe, version 1.20.15.26920, time stamp 0x4880da98, faulting module PSDProtect.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47cd6a90, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x15ea815d, process id 0xe04, application start time 0x01c900e2062fc998.
18/08/2008 3:25 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SecondLife.exe, version 1.20.15.26920, time stamp 0x4880da98, faulting module PSDProtect.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47cd6a90, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0eaf9e27, process id 0x1170, application start time 0x01c900e1a7d4d1b8.
16/08/2008 6:58 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 291028273, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SecondLife.exe
P2: 1.20.15.26920
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\RDR44A1.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

16/08/2008 3:54 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 291026421, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SecondLife.exe
P2: 1.20.15.26920
P3: Second Life
P4: Second Life
P5: Linden Lab
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{97063ac8-3094-4d7a-b481-6c01e2dce62a}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\TabACF.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report12e80d7b
16/08/2008 3:53 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SecondLife.exe, version 1.20.15.26920, time stamp 0x4880da98, faulting module PSDProtect.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47cd6a90, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x15d507c4, process id 0x103c, application start time 0x01c8ff52e27d97f0.
16/08/2008 1:54 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9506432, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Steam.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: Steam
P4: Steam
P5: Valve Corporation
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{07842853-994b-47ad-ac58-85a0c93339b8}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab1FE4.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report07be2f5b
16/08/2008 12:56 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 307451650, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Bioshock.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: unknown
P4: ??
P5: ??
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report11ad0934\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report11ad0934\Tab668.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report11ad0934
16/08/2008 12:56 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 307451698, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Bioshock.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: unknown
P4: ??
P5: ??
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report086120c9\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report086120c9\Tab1E1E.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report086120c9
16/08/2008 12:56 AM	Application Hang	The program Bioshock.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: b80 Start Time: 01c8ff3a850328f0 Termination Time: 3
15/08/2008 5:46 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 195806571, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Explorer.EXE
P2: 6.0.6001.18000
P3: 4791970c
P4: bfd7
P5: 1
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER92F2.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WERB0CF.tmp.appcompat.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report142edc70
15/08/2008 5:46 AM	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 8b4 Start Time: 01c8fe6567c9674e Termination Time: 33424
14/08/2008 7:50 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module gameui.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877ab14, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x2ad6fd87, process id 0x410, application start time 0x01c8fe43d624d0a0.
14/08/2008 7:47 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9387699, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: LaunchPad.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: LaunchPad.exe
P4: unknown
P5: unknown
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{62a469e5-be99-4a18-a894-1f126228852b}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab78B8.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report174ffaab
14/08/2008 7:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application setup.exe_InstallShield, version 14.0.0.162, time stamp 0x4626b2f4, faulting module ISSetup.dll, version 14.0.0.162, time stamp 0x4626b290, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0009a0ef, process id 0x18c4, application start time 0x01c8fddf870be01d.
14/08/2008 7:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 433618276, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: setup.exe_InstallShield
P2: 14.0.0.162
P3: 4626b2f4
P4: ISSetup.dll
P5: 14.0.0.162
P6: 4626b290
P7: c0000005
P8: 0009a0ef
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0f53dd99\WERC29A.tmp.version.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0f53dd99\WERC2AB.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0f53dd99\WERC625.tmp.hdmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0f53dd99\WERDCA3.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1570686a
14/08/2008 5:57 AM	Application Hang	The program Steam.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: cc0 Start Time: 01c8fda4bd9a86dd Termination Time: 190
14/08/2008 5:17 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 17765200, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: DOOM3-1.3.1(2).exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: DOOM3-1.3.1(2).exe
P4: unknown
P5: unknown
P6: 1
P7: 200
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{995918ad-b011-4edb-bc9a-ed6a7297bba0}\appcompat.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0b7e45ac
14/08/2008 5:08 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 292846600, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SecondLife.exe
P2: 1.20.15.26920
P3: 4880da98
P4: d514
P5: 0
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER37F6.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1a6241d5
14/08/2008 5:08 AM	Application Hang	The program SecondLife.exe version 1.20.15.26920 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1020 Start Time: 01c8fdcbc5d6564d Termination Time: 46
14/08/2008 5:01 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9852602, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: DOOM3.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: DOOM 3
P4: DOOM 3
P5: id Software
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{f9e7209e-a3e4-442f-a216-45e045368e1e}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab64E6.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report19cf66f1
14/08/2008 2:17 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 10123165, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: D3_1_3.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: D3_1_3.exe
P4: unknown
P5: unknown
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{59040aef-e87f-4cd0-845a-093420fc6219}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab1DB5.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0e0524a1
14/08/2008 2:13 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9852602, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: doom3.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: DOOM 3
P4: DOOM 3
P5: id Software
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{2fd02ce8-a88e-4440-a40e-3ccc19ae19ba}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab9F50.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report16f9a0c3
14/08/2008 2:13 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9852602, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: doom3.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: DOOM 3
P4: DOOM 3
P5: id Software
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{390879c4-8b72-43ee-a840-32f870eae5a6}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\TabE1.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report154e0252
14/08/2008 2:11 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9852602, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: doom3.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: DOOM 3
P4: DOOM 3
P5: id Software
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{11526c33-4562-49bc-a2d8-6db3e8311f8d}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\TabC7B6.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report152bc9a6
14/08/2008 2:11 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9141412, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: DOOM3 1.3 crack.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: DOOM3 1.3 crack.exe
P4: unknown
P5: unknown
P6: 1
P7: 200
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{34a246d4-250f-4eb9-b6d1-95ee0b76a3be}\appcompat.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0a1455a0
14/08/2008 1:58 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Doom3.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x414221a3, faulting module Doom3.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x414221a3, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x001e8693, process id 0x16ac, application start time 0x01c8fdb13da97e1d.
14/08/2008 1:58 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9506432, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Steam.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: Steam
P4: Steam
P5: Valve Corporation
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\{9b47cac3-319c-485f-acc7-2ef5ab530dae}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\TabB869.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0d07c208
14/08/2008 1:53 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Doom3.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x414221a3, faulting module Doom3.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x414221a3, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x001e8693, process id 0x1230, application start time 0x01c8fdb07d8dce1d.
14/08/2008 1:53 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 304780495, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=1335&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=304780495
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Doom3.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: 414221a3
P4: Doom3.exe
P5: 1.0.0.1
P6: 414221a3
P7: c0000005
P8: 001e8693
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER1FFF.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0d1b2de4
14/08/2008 1:53 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 304780495, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=1335&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=304780495
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Doom3.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: 414221a3
P4: Doom3.exe
P5: 1.0.0.1
P6: 414221a3
P7: c0000005
P8: 001e8693
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER3811.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report10f3f641
14/08/2008 1:52 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Doom3.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x414221a3, faulting module Doom3.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x414221a3, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x001e8693, process id 0xd74, application start time 0x01c8fdb079dc37cd.
14/08/2008 1:52 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 304780495, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=1335&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=304780495
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Doom3.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: 414221a3
P4: Doom3.exe
P5: 1.0.0.1
P6: 414221a3
P7: c0000005
P8: 001e8693
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER94F0.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0f46f1de
14/08/2008 1:48 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Doom3.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x414221a3, faulting module Doom3.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x414221a3, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x001e8693, process id 0xf30, application start time 0x01c8fdafc7f109ad.
14/08/2008 1:02 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 71457064, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: bioshock.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\RDR83B0.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

14/08/2008 12:56 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module gameui.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877ab14, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x2ae0fd87, process id 0x1088, application start time 0x01c8fda520206b8d.
14/08/2008 12:31 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module vstdlib.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877a5bc, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00001432, process id 0x1354, application start time 0x01c8fda5044cd2ed.
14/08/2008 12:31 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x7511a57d, process id 0x1354, application start time 0x01c8fda5044cd2ed.
14/08/2008 12:31 AM	Application Hang	The program SecondLife.exe version 1.20.15.26920 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 13a4 Start Time: 01c8fda4ff7707ed Termination Time: 30
14/08/2008 11:57 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 83148234, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: doom3.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\RDRF2C7.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

13/08/2008 9:02 AM	Application Error	Faulting application bioshock.exe, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46c2290a, faulting module bioshock.exe, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46c2290a, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0045f44f, process id 0xdac, application start time 0x01c8fd232feec19a.
13/08/2008 9:02 AM	Application Error	Faulting application bioshock.exe, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46c2290a, faulting module bioshock.exe, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46c2290a, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0045f44f, process id 0x1074, application start time 0x01c8fd234800686a.
13/08/2008 9:02 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 494177714, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=13613&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=494177714
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: bioshock.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 46c2290a
P4: bioshock.exe
P5: 1.0.0.0
P6: 46c2290a
P7: c0000005
P8: 0045f44f
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER5E87.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report00407b69
13/08/2008 8:30 AM	Application Hang	The program hl2.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 544 Start Time: 01c8fd1e5adefb4a Termination Time: 54
13/08/2008 7:08 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 92352228, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: hl2.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\RDRBBB1.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

13/08/2008 7:06 AM	Application Hang	The program hl2.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 15a0 Start Time: 01c8fd12b8f7d78a Termination Time: 97
13/08/2008 7:03 AM	Application Hang	The program hl2.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 738 Start Time: 01c8fd1277811d2a Termination Time: 26380
13/08/2008 6:24 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Backspin.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x44b3cac8, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x7567a57d, process id 0x17d8, application start time 0x01c8fd0d4345c88a.
13/08/2008 6:18 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, type 5
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000:1
P2: base\wcp\componentstore\com\transaction.cpp
P3: Windows::COM::CPendingTransaction::IStorePendingTransaction_Pend
P4: 1886
P5: 80070bc9
P6: 0xa0b634bb
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report079ff373\pending.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report079ff373\CBS.log
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report079ff373\SCM.EVM
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report079ff373\FilterList.log
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report079ff373\WERDF38.tmp.hdmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report079ff373\WERF1AF.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report02328d50
13/08/2008 6:18 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, type 5
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000:1
P2: base\wcp\componentstore\com\transaction.cpp
P3: Windows::COM::CPendingTransaction::IStorePendingTransaction_Pend
P4: 1886
P5: 80070bc9
P6: 0xa0b634bb
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0ca403c8\pending.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0ca403c8\CBS.log
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0ca403c8\SCM.EVM
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0ca403c8\FilterList.log
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0ca403c8\WERF4CA.tmp.hdmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0ca403c8\WER2BF.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report02328e79
13/08/2008 6:18 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177719, type 5
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000:1
P2: base\wcp\componentstore\com\transaction.cpp
P3: Windows::COM::CPendingTransaction::IStorePendingTransaction_Pend
P4: 1886
P5: 80070bc9
P6: 0x5285eb28
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report10ebd4ad\pending.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report10ebd4ad\CBS.log
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report10ebd4ad\SCM.EVM
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report10ebd4ad\FilterList.log
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report10ebd4ad\WERB9FC.tmp.hdmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report10ebd4ad\WERD385.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report02328fb1
13/08/2008 5:45 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 206419258, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: PlayMovie.exe
P2: 1.5.0.2704
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\RDRF5C4.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

13/08/2008 5:15 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 206508983, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0405&SUBSYS_01451025&REV_A1
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report03aa0c30
13/08/2008 5:15 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 139159748, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_04F2&PID_B044&REV_1106&MI_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report03aa0c9d
07/09/2008 8:24 AM	Application Hang	The program Safari.exe version 3.525.21.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: f58 Start Time: 01c910c2dbb3b20b Termination Time: 68
07/09/2008 8:22 AM	Application Hang	The program Safari.exe version 3.525.21.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 4cc Start Time: 01c910c28a5910db Termination Time: 171
07/09/2008 1:00 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 275493223, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3105
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\RDRB0E9.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

06/09/2008 8:46 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_NETw4v64+74ea0, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini090608-03.dmp
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-59467-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER91B3.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report077e4a86
06/09/2008 7:57 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_NETw4v64+74ea0, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini090608-02.dmp
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-718197-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER696C.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0db3dae3
06/09/2008 7:38 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 280795866, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: GoogleEarth.exe
P2: 4.3.7284.3916
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\RDR476C.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

06/09/2008 6:34 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 119851708, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_1BAD&PID_0003&REV_0102
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report12459877
06/09/2008 4:45 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Safari.exe, version 3.525.21.0, time stamp 0x4856f653, faulting module WebKit.dll, version 3.525.19.0, time stamp 0x4856ef12, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0033e63b, process id 0xa04, application start time 0x01c90fd7e840c89f.
06/09/2008 11:23 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_NETw4v64+74ea0, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini090608-05.dmp
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-269975-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER7C21.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0f03f9b9
06/09/2008 10:32 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 324586814, type 5
Event Name: OffDiag12
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: a40b9fa5-a911-4ad8-b77d-d51e82f92499d34e7658-6f52-4879-98ed-ff5ae602ddb6
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\2005860.od
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\CrashHangs.log
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\DiskErrors.log
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\od.cvr
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\OfficeDiagnostics.log
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\OfficeSessions.log
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\SetupDiagnostics.xml
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\smart.xml
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\systemaudit.log
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\SystemRestore.wql
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report14829c4e\WindowsInstaller.log

These files may be available here:

06/09/2008 10:29 PM	Application Error	Faulting application ONENOTE.EXE, version 12.0.6211.1000, time stamp 0x46d4b147, faulting module ONMain.DLL, version 12.0.6215.1000, time stamp 0x470fe0d0, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x002eca04, process id 0x1024, application start time 0x01c9106feb75db0b.
06/09/2008 10:29 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 578655534, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ONENOTE.EXE
P2: 12.0.6211.1000
P3: 46d4b147
P4: ONMain.DLL
P5: 12.0.6215.1000
P6: 470fe0d0
P7: c0000005
P8: 002eca04
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\1798348.cvr
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\1798348.od
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER7197.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\1775447.od
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\CVR1757.tmp.cvr

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1787a5e0
06/09/2008 10:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 578655534, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ONENOTE.EXE
P2: 12.0.6211.1000
P3: 46d4b147
P4: ONMain.DLL
P5: 12.0.6215.1000
P6: 470fe0d0
P7: c0000005
P8: 002eca04
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\1666948.cvr
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\1666964.od
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER7020.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\1653735.od
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\CVR3BE7.tmp.cvr

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report16822922
06/09/2008 10:26 PM	Application Error	Faulting application ONENOTE.EXE, version 12.0.6211.1000, time stamp 0x46d4b147, faulting module ONMain.DLL, version 12.0.6215.1000, time stamp 0x470fe0d0, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x002eca04, process id 0x151c, application start time 0x01c9106c459c45fb.
06/09/2008 10:26 PM	Application Error	Faulting application ONENOTE.EXE, version 12.0.6211.1000, time stamp 0x46d4b147, faulting module ONMain.DLL, version 12.0.6215.1000, time stamp 0x470fe0d0, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x002eca04, process id 0x17e8, application start time 0x01c9106fa2e977cb.
06/09/2008 10:26 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 578655534, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ONENOTE.EXE
P2: 12.0.6211.1000
P3: 46d4b147
P4: ONMain.DLL
P5: 12.0.6215.1000
P6: 470fe0d0
P7: c0000005
P8: 002eca04
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\1646512.cvr
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\1646512.od
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER21B3.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\208994.od
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\CVR3062.tmp.cvr

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report16193b89
06/09/2008 10:02 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_NETw4v64+985d, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini090608-04.dmp
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-45599-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Temp\WEREE82.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0d3b2941
02/09/2008 3:58 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 307249725, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: vbsetup.exe
P2: 9.0.30729.1
P3: Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition - ENU Setup
P4: Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition - ENU
P5: Microsoft Corporation
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report01627993\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report01627993\Tab762A.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Tor\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report01627993

[/b]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi again. . .

I found the following re: audio in your dxdiag report:


```
[b]
  Display Tab 1: No problems found.

        Sound Tab 1: This computer cannot play audio because the Windows Audio service is not enabled. 
 Use the Sounds and Devices Properties control panel to enable audio.

        Sound Tab 2: This computer cannot play audio because the Windows Audio service is not enabled.  
 Use the Sounds and Devices Properties control panel to enable audio.

        Sound Tab 3: This computer cannot play audio because the Windows Audio service is not enabled.  
 Use the Sounds and Devices Properties control panel to enable audio.

        Input Tab: No problems found.
[/b]
```
.

Have you been having audio problems?


Regards. . .

JC


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

No my audio is absolutely fine..... though when googling about this BSOD error, a few people have said realtek driver updates can help. I already have made sure my video drivers were (which I've read is a major cause).

Also, I got my laptop around August 5-10th (forget when) so those February one's arent mine.

Also, I restored back to a restore point yesterday morning, so I'm back to running at a normal speed without 100% cpu usage for no reason.

Thanks for your help in the matter. WHat do you suggest I do in this situation? Is there something that the dumps point to?

In the meantime I'll try update the realtek driver/whatever and see if anything changes.

Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi. . .

Googling for results is fine; however, bugcheck causes variate greatly.

Have you installed many programs or do you have a lot of personal files on the system? My thinking here is that a system <30days old s/b restored to factory default settings and that would allow you to start over from day 1 - the way it was when you open the box and first turned it on. It is a rather simple procedure and takes about 1-2 hours tops using the recovery partition. I don't normally recommend such, but w/ a 3 week old system, this is what I would like to see happen. Did the system come with Vista SP1 installed?

I do not like the fact that this system appears to have been set up in February and was crashing back then and they damn well knew it. l have seen this time and time again and find it to be a reprehensible practice by retailers and OEMs.

I see your system is an Acer Aspire 8920. Acer out to be ashamed of themselves for allowing this system to go to open market without solving the appcrash/hang issues.

When updating any drivers, always go to your manufacturer's web site to check there 1st - as they do have the ability to modify certain MS modules, which is MS sanctioned as long as they are certified.

Back very soon. . .

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

The first dump is back and shows -

bugcheck = 0x000000c4 (0x81, -0xfffffa80095d6b20, 0x18, 0x0), with the faulting module as *mcdbus.sys*, MagicISO SCSI Host Controller.

This is the driver verifier enabled dump.

Do you know anything about this product?

JC

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Yeah MagicISO/MagicDIsk is what I usually mount disk images with. Did it cause something to happen?

Yeah my Acer seemed clean right out of the box and I went through the setup procedure. Could something have happened before I purchased it that is causing this? If not software, then hardware? I work at a Staples and could always ask to get my laptop checked out if that's possible (I don't know... I'm hardware illiterate).

The one thing I do like about Acer laptops is that A) They partitioned two drives: a C drive for Windows and anything you'd like, and a D drive thats completely empty. When you use their pre-installed software for reformatting, the D drive retains what's on it. I'm not going to need to go buy Vista again (or burn a disk) to attempt to restore my laptop. The only thing is... maybe something on D could be the problem... but I only install games and small self contained apps on D.

So restoring to the default state is very simple with an Acer, but could I just end up getting the same errors?

(I have another older Acer laptop working also, and my brother has the step-down version if the 8920G, yet he has none of the problems that I do)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*



torrobinson said:


> Yeah MagicISO/MagicDIsk is what I usually mount disk images with. Did it cause something to happen?


Hi again. . .

The driver verifier flagged the driver mcdbus.sys for this product as the one not following the rules regarding the Vista kernel. It named it specifically in the stack text - no doubt about its guilt here (the area in blue tells me it was attempting to lock an object - it has no business doing so in Vista x64):


```
[b]
0000`00000018 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fa80`0000000a : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3d
f800`02e1b070 : [color=blue]nt!VerifierMmMapLockedPages+0x10d[/color]
f980`02fa4e10 : [color=red]mcdbus[/color]+0x36803
f980`02fa4fb8 : 0xfffffa80`0799a6b0
f880`00c77000 : 0x80
f980`24e9cfc0 : 0xfffffa80`0799a6b0
fa80`0959a8c0 : 0xfffff800`02e1b070
fa80`096cc500 : 0xfffff980`02fa4e10
0000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`02fa4fb8
f980`24e9cfe8 : 0xfffff880`00c77000
0000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`24e9cfc0
0000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0959a8c0
0000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`096cc500
fa60`0235d600 : 0x0
0000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`24e9cfe8
0000`00000286 : 0x0
fa60`0235dc60 : 0x0
fa80`03ccb690 : 0x0
0000`00000000 : [color=red]mcdbus[/color]+0x36600
fa60`0235dc93 : 0x0
fa60`023619a0 : 0x286
fa80`0799a6b0 : [color=red]mcdbus[/color]+0x36c60
0000`00000080 : 0xfffffa80`03ccb690
fa80`0799a6b0 : 0x0
0000`00000000 : [color=red]mcdbus[/color]+0x36c93
f800`01ea3a2d : [color=red]mcdbus[/color]+0x3a9a0
f800`01fbf680 : 0xfffffa80`0799a6b0
f800`020c3f73 : 0x80
0000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0799a6b0
f800`01e9a697 : 0x0
0000`00000001 : nt!SwapContext+0x1ad
0000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16

[/b]
```
*ALL of the pre-driver verifier BSODs named the Netgear driver  netw4v64 as the culprit - note all of the empty areas (00000000) in the stack text now filled in with the mcdbus.sys driver after the driver verifier was enabled - and Netgear is only named here - not in the driver verifier enabled dump: *


```
[b]
000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
b64`204ffaf6 : nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x13
000`00000000 : [COLOR=red]NETw4v64[/COLOR]+0x74ea0
f80`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`0f9fad50
000`00000000 : 0x6d52068
a80`08e2f040 : 0x88af0538`37f1a9cd
000`00000000 : 0x4da2bb64`204ffaf6
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000002 : 0x1f80`00000000
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`08e2f040
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x2
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
a80`091c9dd0 : 0x0
a60`03014741 : 0x0
000`06d520a4 : 0x0
a80`07e4adf0 : 0x0
a80`062b0e40 : 0x0
a80`091c9dd0 : 0xfffffa80`091c9dd0
000`00000000 : NETw4v64+0x14741
a60`032156a3 : 0x6d520a4
000`01000010 : 0xfffffa80`07e4adf0
000`00000282 : 0xfffffa80`062b0e40
a60`0f9fada8 : 0xfffffa80`091c9dd0
000`00000018 : 0x0
a80`08e36e60 : NETw4v64+0x2156a3
a60`030762a2 : 0x1000010
000`00000010 : 0x282
a80`08e36e70 : 0xfffffa60`0f9fada8
000`00000005 : 0x18
a80`0a306800 : 0xfffffa80`08e36e60
a60`03075de0 : NETw4v64+0x762a2
800`01eafd7c : 0x10
000`00000010 : 0xfffffa80`08e36e70
000`00000246 : 0x5
a60`0f9fae08 : 0xfffffa80`0a306800
000`00000018 : NETw4v64+0x75de0
a80`06e7cde0 : nt!KeReleaseSpinLock+0xc
a60`03064eee : 0x10
000`00000000 : 0x246
000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`0f9fae08
a80`07fbf840 : 0x18
a80`07316200 : 0xfffffa80`06e7cde0
a80`0a306800 : NETw4v64+0x64eee
a60`0300b50e : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x0
000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`07fbf840
000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`07316200
000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0a306800
000`00000000 : NETw4v64+0xb50e
a60`0321a030 : 0x0
000`00000000 : 0x1
a60`03023284 : 0x0
000`00000010 : 0x0
a80`0a306800 : 0x0
a80`0ad535c0 : NETw4v64+0x21a030
a80`08bda460 : 0x0
a80`00000010 : NETw4v64+0x23284
a80`08009420 : 0x10
a80`0ad535c0 : 0xfffffa80`0a306800
000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`0ad535c0
a80`0000005c : 0xfffffa80`08bda460

[/b]
```
.

*It is hard to say whether just the mcdbus.sys is the only problem or if the Netgear driver comes into play here as well. It could be that mcdbus was hiding under the Netgear driver.*




torrobinson said:


> ..Yeah my Acer seemed clean right out of the box and I went through the setup procedure. Could something have happened before I purchased it that is causing this? If not software, then hardware? I work at a Staples and could always ask to get my laptop checked out if that's possible (I don't know... I'm hardware illiterate).


*You could ask them. In my opinion they will wipe the drive (re-format it) and re-install Vista.*



torrobinson said:


> The one thing I do like about Acer laptops is that A) They partitioned two drives: a C drive for Windows and anything you'd like, and a D drive thats completely empty. When you use their pre-installed software for reformatting, the D drive retains what's on it. I'm not going to need to go buy Vista again (or burn a disk) to attempt to restore my laptop. The only thing is... maybe something on D could be the problem... but I only install games and small self contained apps on D.


*Drive d: should be the recovery partition that contains the original Vista OS set-up. Are you sure it is blank... or just hidden? Go into disk management (START | type diskmgmt.msc) and have a look at the total & free space. There s/b no need at all for you to purchase another copy of Vista. Drive d: s/b recovery - and there s/b an option to make recovery DVDs within your system.*




torrobinson said:


> . . .So restoring to the default state is very simple with an Acer, but could I just end up getting the same errors?


*YES. Did you install the MagicISO/MagicDIsk software or did it come with the laptop?*




torrobinson said:


> . . . .(I have another older Acer laptop working also, and my brother has the step-down version if the 8920G, yet he has none of the problems that I do)


*Does he have the same software installed (Magic ISO) and the same Netgear NIC?*

*This is all that I have for you right now... the fact is that this system had problems before you purchased it. And as I mentioned, they damn well knew it. No doubt about that whatsoever.

I have attached the full mini kernel dbug output to this post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2*

.




*Mini kernel dump summary:*

```
[b]

BugCheck C4, {81, fffffa80095d6b20, 18, 0}
Probably caused by : mcdbus.sys ( mcdbus+36803 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007d, 2, 1, fffff80001ebf163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001ebc163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001eb1163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, fffff8000231e307}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+985d )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001ebd163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001ebf163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001e62163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001c64163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001c63163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001cb3163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001cbf163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001cad163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001c75163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001cc5163}
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Sep  7 04:37:53.443 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:38.351
BugCheck C4, {81, fffffa80095d6b20, 18, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcdbus.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcdbus.sys
Probably caused by : mcdbus.sys ( mcdbus+36803 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Sep  7 02:25:22.669 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:03:47.103
BugCheck A, {96c0000007d, 2, 1, fffff80001ebf163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  McNASvc.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Sep  6 23:20:26.143 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:49.022
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001ebc163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SecondLife.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Sep  6 19:14:15.482 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:15:07.546
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001eb1163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Sep  6 17:58:06.867 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:13:38.984
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, fffff8000231e307}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+985d )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Sep  6 16:42:35.833 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:49.853
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001ebd163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SecondLife.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Sep  6 15:43:45.451 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:11:29.765
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001ebf163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SecondLife.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Sep  6 02:31:42.464 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:13:44.780
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001e62163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Sep  4 21:59:07.959 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:32:39.205
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001c64163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Sep  3 18:44:44.057 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:01:34.147
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001c63163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Aug 31 21:04:54.796 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:06.773
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001cb3163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SecondLife.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Aug 31 01:19:51.048 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:01:30.699
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001cbf163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SecondLife.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Aug 28 06:03:39.276 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:50:42.845
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001cad163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SecondLifeRelea
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Aug 28 04:48:04.918 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:40:07.207
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001c75163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SecondLifeRelea
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Aug 28 02:05:46.533 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:13.274
BugCheck A, {96c0000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001cc5163}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SecondLife.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

[/b]
```


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

MagicDisk does not come with it...
Yes my brother has the same laptop, just a diff.version... a downgrade pretty much.

Diskmgmt said D has 138 G capacity. I checked under My Computer and it said 130 was left. I checked inside, and all my games/files were 7.8 gigs. It definitely looks empty to me.

I uninstalled MagicDisk/ISO. Is there anything I can do about Netgear?

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi. . .

The timestamps on the modules listed as the probable cause of the BSODs and their timestamps are as follows:



```
[b]
mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Mon Jul 28 05:21:04 2008[/b]
```


```
[b]
NETw4v64   NETw4v64.sys Wed Jan 09 06:15:52 2008[/b]
```

I would first check with your system manufacturer's web site to see if there is an update available for the Netgear driver. If not goto the Netgear site itself - but be sure to look for an x64 driver.

Interesting to note that the above information came from the kernel dump files - but another report you provided to me shows this for the Netgear driver:

```
[b]
Product Type	Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&SUBSYS_11008086&REV_61\4&1844F46E&0&00E3

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\[COLOR=red]netw4v64.sys [/COLOR]
(11.5.1.8, 3.46 MB (3,629,568 bytes),
 [COLOR=red]21/04/2008 1:16 PM[/COLOR])
[/b]
```
I don't understand this discrepancy, so let's check with another:

Please go into the Device Manager (START | type devmgmt.msc - hit enter), go to the Network Adapters tree, expand it, double-click on the 4965AGN adapter, click on the driver tab

What is the version and date of the driver listed in the Device manager?

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Date: 08/01/2007
Version 11.5.1.8

edit: here's netgear's download page... not sure which one I should choose... http://kbserver.netgear.com/downloads_support.asp


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

I don't get this at all...

We have one driver - with 3 different timestamps - 

From the mini kernel dump - loaded into memory at the time of the crash - 

```
[b]
NETw4v64   NETw4v64.sys Wed Jan 09 06:15:52 2008[/b]
```
.

This from msinfo32 -

```
[b]
Product Type	Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&SUBSYS_11008086&REV_61\4&1844F46E&0&00E3

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\[COLOR=red]netw4v64.sys [/COLOR]
(11.5.1.8, 3.46 MB (3,629,568 bytes),
 [COLOR=red]21/04/2008 1:16 PM[/COLOR])
[/b]
```
.

And this from the Device Manager -

```
[b]
Date: 08/01/2007
Version 11.5.1.8

[/b]
```
I assume that is August 1, 2007 and not January 8, 2007?

I am going to ask for another opinion on this as I don't have a plausible explanation on how this is possible at this time. I do know that WinSxS - Windows side-by-side allows various versions of a driver to run, but that is generally for installed programs - not for NIC - as far as I have ever seen.


Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Bad news.

I was fed up with everything so I backed up all my music and some apps, then used the restore application to reformat C. When it came back up and finished with the setup (Acer applications and utilities), I opened Second Life to see how long I could run it for. After about 5 minutes, I get the EXACT same BSOD with the same stop error. It has to be the hardware. I'm going to try use my older laptop at college and bring my Acer into the Staples tech guys. This is ridiculous.

I am NEVER buying an ACER again. I've had nothing but problems with the 2 I've had, and the one laptop that was a Compaq before these two worked flawlessly.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

I just looked up the system requirements for Second Life and although most x86 apps have no problem running under x64 in x86 compatibility mode, maybe there is something about this app that is causing an issue. I don't know. The sys req do mention x86 - eventhough XP has had x64 for many years now -

http://secondlife.com/support/sysreqs.php

Sorry I couldn't have been more help to you in this matter, but I do believe the issues surrounding the BSODs have been located.

Good Luck to you. . .

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Thanks for all your help!

It's got to be more than SL... even when SL was 100% closed, it still affected other games or just applications.

If the Staples guys are confused, I'll give them the info you gave me.

Thanks again!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi again. . .

Major apologies... your WNIC is an Intel 4965AGN - not a Netgear product.

There was a driver update on August 1, 2008 - the 2nd one on the list - 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...64-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=159&submit=Go!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Thanks.

The WNIC / it's driver was a problem? I'll pull out the Acer (already used to the idea of not having it for a few weeks while Acer/Staples looks at it) and update it. I won't have my fingers crossed


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Ok I'm trying not to get excited in case this fails, but while SL usually runs for a max of 30 minutes until fail, I've been running it heavily, with The Simpsons playing in the background exactly *FOUR HOURS*. ray:

I hope this stays... I'll see how long


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Hi. . .

Glad to hear that the Intel wifi update appears to be the solution here.

I can only think that I referenced Netgear b/c of the driver name beginning with NET - and that I had just installed a Netgear USB wifi device on a system here the day before.

Please let me know how it goes... much appreciated.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*

Sorry for the delayed response... I was caught up in my laptop actually working xD

THANK YOU for your help. It's been a quite a while.... that last minute fix you gave me worked perfectly, and I haven't had the error since.

If I had sent my laptop away, I'd have lost a bunch of stuff and would be out of a laptop... and who knows if the problem would occur on the new one.

Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Irql_not_less_or_equal*



torrobinson said:


> Sorry for the delayed response... I was caught up in my laptop actually working xD
> 
> THANK YOU for your help. It's been a quite a while.... that last minute fix you gave me worked perfectly, and I haven't had the error since.
> 
> ...


Hi. . .

You are very welcome.

I am so glad that you were able to catch that "last minute fix" and save your files - not to mention the BSODs are gone and your system is running well.

I very much appreciate you posting back here and letting me know the outcome. It is nice to get good news for a change instead of no news! Too often is the case where I don't hear back and wonder when a similar issue comes in.

Thanks again and I wish you the best of luck.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## jstnalxndr (Mar 19, 2009)

I know this problem was resolved, but I am also having this same problem with Second Life and it's driving me MAD. From what I've read, It seems to be a driver issue in my case as well, However... I do not have active wireless network so it could not possibly be the same problem that the person before had.

Honestly I just need some guidance... I just don't think I have enough "know how" to figure out what the problem is and fix it without messing things up even more... :upset:


----------

